# APR/MAY 2WW TESTERS.....TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME........LOVE LUCK AND BABYDUST 

deb30 5 Apr IUI  
gameforlife 5 Apr IVF 
aliso1 5 Apr IVF 
Hope 2 B 5 Apr FET 
reikilisa 5 Apr IVF 
nedwards IVF 
ritzisowner 6 Apr FET 
City Chic 6 Apr IVF 
suziegirl64 6 Apr FET 
startingover 6 Apr ICSI
druzy 6 Apr IVF 
alessandra 6 Apr IVF 
aweeze 6 Apr IVF  
woodsy 6 Apr IVF  
Jess75 7 Apr ICSI  
Terry 7 Apr ICSI 
Pepper 7 Apr ICSI 
sussexlisa 8 Apr FET  
xmissnawtyx 8 Apr IVF 
JED 9 Apr ICSI 
ophelia 9 Apr ICSI 
choccolatti 10 Apr ICSI 
Heena 10 Apr IVF
Nti 12 Apr IUI 
als2003flower 12 Apr IVF 
Springtime 13 Apr IVF 
Colette 13 Apr ICS
yonny 14 Apr IUI 
Jane-K 14 Apr IVF 
Lynnm 14 Apr IVF 
Clarky 14 Apr ICSI 
maria21 16 Apr ICSI 
nab 17 Apr ICSI
leanlean 17 Apr IVF 
Harps 19 Apr ICSI
foxymcfox 20 Apr ICSI 
GAC ICSI
shortbutkute 20 Apr ICSI
Andie78 20 Apr IUI
Halo 20 Apr IVF
sharon-Andrew 21 Apr IVF
rosielee 21 Apr IUI
Skye 22 Apr ICSI
Pri769 24 Apr IUI
kellydallard 25 Apr IVF
CathE 27 Apr IVF
capricorn_girl 27 Apr IVF
cambee ICSI
Polly71 27 Apr ICSI

Much love and luck to you all 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi to Pepper, Jo, Jayne, Tracey and Yonny ~ welcome to the 2ww 

Ophelia ~ welcome to FF and to the 2ww too  Loads of luck to you!

Aweeze ~ you are very welcome here  I hope that it was implantation for you......i think i've seen every type of symptom on here and you just can't tell!! I'll keep everything crossed for you 

Jome ~ ever so sorry hun, hope you are doing ok  Lots of luck for your frostie 

Lisa and Debs ~ all the luck in the world for Wednesday.....hope you are both ok 

Goslings  How are you getting on?

Apologies for not being around much but i'm without a laptop but i still pop in to make sure yuo're all doing ok. Hopefully will get it back soon.....fed up using DH's rubbish keyboard 

Take care everyone......love and luck to you all

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Yonny ~ i've put your post here too so it wouldn't get missed 



yonny said:


> Hi girlies may I join you
> I had a vey unexpected IUI last friday so am now on day 3 of 2ww!
> Surreal!
> Have been taking pineapple juice and brazils and trying not to stress and to visualise etc etc.........but isnt it hard!!!!
> ...


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi to all

A real quickie as I'm knackered! I had typed a long one but the topic got locked while I was doing it and I lost everything  

Wecome all newcomers to the zoo that is the 2WW! I wish you love luck and sanity!!  Yonny, I know you from Goldies don't I?! Welcome!

My AF cramps have subsided now. Just a mild, dragging sensation very low down in the pelvic area. Mildly tender boobs and mild nausea. Not that anything means anything much really but I can't help analysing every twitch and niggle 

Love to all

Suzie xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Can I join in here?  I am currently on day 4 (ec 31/03 et 03/04) and just feel at a total loose end!!  I have been feeling quite bloated and a bit nauseous.  This is my 4th IVF and I cant remember if I felt like that previously or if my mind/body are playing tricks on me?

How is everyone else keeping?

Lynn x


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Oooohhh fabulous, more bloated, moody,nauseaous and constantly knackered ladies to talk to!!! 
If this is just the drugs what on earth is pregnancy like!!!   

Lynne, my symptons are exactly the same as yours, this is just my first IUI and Im sure its my mind playing tricks like you say!! Weird isnt it! 

Hi suziegirl, lovely to see you again! I dont really know what thread to be on at the mo so I tend to jump around a bit! 
Lots of them sticky vibes to you honey!! (must go and find the smiley for that!!!)

Hi Jome honey, i know you from another thread as well!!! Big hug to you!

Hi jane-K, we're both good friday girls!!! fingers crossed honey! 

Love and hugs to all of you
Yonny x


----------



## pepper (Jul 13, 2005)

Good Morning 2ww'ers .

Sorry I haven't posted over the past few days but I've had a hectic weekend my brother got married and had lots of family to entertain but they have all gone home now and all of a sudden I feel like I'm mad woman who Like all of us is knicker checking,worrying that the witch is on her way positive one minute and not the next  I HATE 2WW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..

I have woke up this morning  feeling normal (if thats possible! ) boobs not sore and have a heavy feeling.     . Does anyone else feel like this?

Lynn - Goodluck..I agree your mind does play tricks on you!!..
Suzie - Good luck for tomorrow hope you get your BFP..I've been following your diary 
Yonny  & Jane K - Good friday testers!! fingers crosssed that the easter bunnie brings you both your wish .

Love to anyone I've missed.....Hope we all get lots of   ..
Angexx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning

One more day till test...........ARHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! Going mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Franctic knicker checking all the time now,  still getting the brown discharge and all other symptoms have stopped, boobs back to normal (apart from looking like a spotty teenager) so trying to prepare myself for a negative result as i just dont think i've been lucky again.  Really thought i had a chance this time especially as i was injecting the heparin.

Good luck to all the other girls testing tomorrow 
love lisa x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello 

Yonny and Jane - I too am a Good Friday tester, oh how I hope it is a 'GOOD' day!!

Lynn x


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

So here we are on day 4!!!! 
Feel better today, not as sickie in my tum! Am I getting used to the pessaries?? 
Off to have acupuncture today, dont know if it will help but i do know it de stresses me so that can only be a good thing! 
Ive got the whole of the 2ww off work!!!! Not necessarily by choice, but as I fly for a living I obviously cant do that ........and they dont have any jobs to give me on the ground!!! 
Not too upset about it although this time next week Ill be tearing my hair out!!!!  

Hi jane and Lynn, how are you today girls 

Suzie and lisa...............god, what you must be going through today!!! 
Best of luck for tomorrow!!   

I know Ive missed loads of you so sorry about that just love and hugs and  to all!!!!
Love yonny x


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi girls, 

I would like to join you in this 2ww journey and yes I am allready going .

I am on the second week of the awful 2ww and my test date is April 10. 

At ET we had 2 embies put back on board and I hope profoundly that this try is our lucky one. Time is crawling and it is hard to keep busy and not think "am I, am I not, am I, am I not " the whole day. 

Take care everyone and good luck for the five of you who are testing tomorrow!!

Choccolatti
xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls!
I'm on day 10 of my 2ww now and getting more nervous by the day.Running to the loo every 5 mins to check for AF(stay away!!) Today I woke up without tender boobs for the first time, also my AF pains I used to have are gone but instead I'm getting a dull,heavy ache sometimes and also feeling a bit sick to my stomach and nauseaus.(CRAZY!!) Is that normal, is it a good or a bad sign or am I loosing it??!! Anyway, my sweet MIL is taking me out today for a cuppa to take my mind off things for a while. The days are just dragging by just sitting at home doing nothing.
I just remembered I had the "BIG O" dream last night!! I've read  that is a good sign to have that but then, that's maybe why I dreamt it , because I've read about it here.
Right, I'm off to powder my nose(and check my panties) before my outing.Good luck to you girls that are testing tomorrow!!!

                            Ophelia


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hello All,
Wow......so many on the dreaded two week countdown, why is it going so slow..
Im like you Yonny ive also got 2wks off so i bought two books (both read) & jigsaw (completed)!! 

Im not feeling too bad today, finally got rid of a headache which i'd had since Sat but knicker checking at every opportunity....not a nice hobby!

Had a small dot of blood yesterday & turned into a total drama queen, but it was only the pessaries not agreeing with my botty. 
Today I called in on a friend, went to the loo, another panic attack cause i thought "Oh No More Blood" but the daft minny had only gone & bought posh loo paper with red roses on, im seriously starting to worry about my sanity  

Fingers crossed for everyone whose testing tomorrow  
Love to Yonny & Lynn, my Good Friday buddies  

Jane


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh Jane, I shouldnt laugh but posh loo roll with roses on it!!!!
 
you poor love, you must have been demented!!!!

Love to everyone testing tomorrow! 
Yonny x


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Sorry, chocolatti honey, meant to say hello and welcome to you!!!
and hi to ophelia, enjoy a day out with MIL!!
Y x


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry - the loo paper with the roses did me in, as had similar during my 2ww except we had run out of loo roll (brain like a sieve) so had to grab kitchen towel - not comfortable - but it had hedgehogs with jumpers on all over it, so yep freaked out totally until I looked closely.

Good luck to all you testers, stay calm, stay relaxed, the chances are if you get to test day with no af, you are in luck, even that yukky brown or pink discharge dont mean a thing as its perfectly normal!!!

Hugs and angel wishes to you all.
Ruth


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi to all you lovely 2WW's (going slowly mad)

Well not doing great today as it is DDay tomorrow, should not by this time tomorrow.

I think AF has stayed away because of the pessaries.  I have no symptoms at all now and because I have been pregnant before I have been looking for all the same symptoms.

Do you think because of the IVF hormones I might still have a chance?

Ali (Grasping at Straws or embies)


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Ali - hang in there, no 2 pregnancies are the same, I have friends who sailed through one only to be sick for 5 months the second time.  Another was sick with both her boys and had nothing with her girl.  Try and relax.
Hugs


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi girls, dont mind if i join you crazy lots.  I am also on my 2ww (12th April testing) and am going absolutely crazy!!!      I   couldnt hold out   and I did a pee test   of course no show........    phew.... so I am now trying to keep cool and my spirits high.  I have learnt 2 great lessons here today........ never do a test earlier than you should and never buy loo paper with roses on it    Sorry but I found that hysterical!  

I feel exactly like all of you,  slight period pains.... ups and downs...... the only thing that worries me is that I have a numb soreness at the bottom of my back always like when you get your periods.  The doc has prescribed me to take 4 x 100mg utrogestan so that the endometrio can soften and the egg can implant easier. 

Ali and Ophelia I wish you all the luck in the world for yr testing and may God give you a great   for Easter.

I hope that you will all help me get through the next 9 days    Talk to you tomorrow.

Luv
Diana/Nti


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hello everyone hope your all doing ok  

Just a quick question.. how early is too early for testing??  I know they say 2ww..but there must be a day or two before that which gives us a clue... is there??  

OMG im only on day 4 and already thinking about testing!!!!     

   

Good luck everyone!! 

als xx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Als - I think a day or two will give a reasonable idea of whether you are not.  It depends on whether you were given hcg at time of et.  I didnt hold out for actual day and did one of those early response sticks about 5 days before, I got a real real feint second line but it was enough to boost me up and keep me going positively until proper test day.

Hugs
Ruth


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Dear Als,

I know exactly how you feel but unfortunately I couldnt hold out and did a test this morning which was very discouraging as it was BFN.  It takes about 6-12 days for the egg to implant in the endo, once in implants the hormones start going up.  For a home test to show it needs to be 25 units which could mean 3-4 after implantation if you divide 25 by 2 for each day. 
I regret doing the test as it has discouraged and dissapointed me.... but I will not loose hope and I still have 1 week to go.
luv
Diana


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


ali - how are you?  very best of luck for testing sweetie.

lizzy - you are a star, thanks for keeping the thread updated.

lynn - hello and welcome, very best of luck.

yonny - hello and welcome, very best of luck.

reikilisa - very best of luck for testing.

chocolati - hello and welcome, very best of luck.

nti - hello and welcome, very best of luck.


hope you all are well, am due to test at the clinic tomorrow but already know its a BFN cos i tested today.


big   to everyone.


xxdebxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

hello and thank you for your replies......

i feel terrible this evening.. seemed to have caught a cold sore eyes etc.. or it could be hayfever    the thing is ive had the giggles today since about 5pm.. its madness...cant understand why? feel like someone has given me drugs  

ive put something on the diary thread.. cant understand why i have changed like this?

Good luck to those soon sending you


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Goooood I am going crazy too!! 3 days to go until testing - my clinic makes us wait 16 days after et - its driving me nuts.  How are you all passing the time?

Good luck to all of you testing in the next few days

Jxxxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

sending you lots of good luck wishes jess75

ive got everything crossed for you  

als xx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi all

I'm just going to pack then have a shower. Off at 8am tomorrow for my birthday spa break. Can't wait!

I know it's a day early but I'm going to test before I go tomorrow. I want to share it with Robert plus it's my birthday. If it's a bfp it will be the best pressie in the world! If it's a bfn then at least I have 3 days of pampering and relaxation to look forward to.

I hope you'll all excuse me for not doing personals tonight. I'll do a quick update before I go tomorrow and then I'm back on Saturday night.

Love and luck to all especially all those testing this week.

Suzie xxx
  

  ​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

jenny76 said:


> could you please put me down as
> please love jenny 76


Moved Jenny's thread here as i forgot to lock the other thread 

Congratulations Jenny.....fab news 

Will catch up and update list tomorrow everyone, take care 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

congratulations Jenny 76


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations Jenny!!!!!!!!

           

Wishing you much happiness

Suzie xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Big hello to everyone,
THis 2ww is a nightmare isn't it!  I'm feeling rather sorry for myself at the moment as I have no symptoms except sore boobs but I get that every cycle because of the HCG injections my clinic gives me.  I suppose I shouldn't expect full on pregnancy symptoms this early on but I would expect to feel slightly different

Yonny - enjoy acupuncture hun.  I always find it relaxes me too.

Ophelia - I had the big 'o' dream too the other night and wonder whether its a good sign or not?  Lets hope so aye!

Jane -  , I feel for you with the loo paper incident, the exact same thing has happened to me once before too!

Ali - good luck for testing today mate!

Choccolatti - good to see you on here!  How are you feeling?  Seems like we've been on this 2ww forever hey!

Diana - welcome to the Board!

Deb - so sorry you got a BFN but really hoping you get a nice surprise when you get your beta from the clinic?

Suzie - good luck for testing today!!!!

Jenny - BIG CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok.

Jo x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi 

Can you put me down as a NEG .........

Thanks 

Love Hope XXXXX


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

good morning everyone.


jenny - congratulations sweetie.

ali - very best of luck for today.

suzie - very best of luck for today and enjoy your spa days.

hope - so sorry sweetie.


well its a definate BFN for me im afraid, i tested this morning just in case, hopefully i'll be back here soon if they can get me a sperm donor but we had to wait 3 months for this one so hopefully i'll get one soon.


  
to everyone


xdebx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Sorry Deb .....  ............know exactly how you feel ..its [email protected] isnt it ....

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi ladies

Deb and Hope so sorry for your results. It's really hard. Take care of yourselves  


Well, I tested this morning and got a   Can't stop as I'm in a terrible hurry but Just to say I'm cautiously delighted. Just hope this is a sticky one.

Lots of Love
Suzie xxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Suzie - congratulations honey - excellant news.  Enjoy and let the news sink in slowly.

Als - just read your 2ww diary, the wind is totally normal - the manic giggling hmm I just think you are possible letting go of all the stress etc that comes with stimming and ec and waiting for fertilisation and then the et.  It does play havoc with your sanity.  Try and relax and imagine that little embie burrowing in and clinging on for dear life.  When I was on 2ww with wind I kept trying to hold it in as didnt want to blow the little ones away - ok quite possible mad as well - ho hum there are a lot of us about.
Hugs honey


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

suzie - huge congrats honey.               


debx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning ladies

Congratulations to Jenny and Suzy!!!  

Yonny and Jane- How are you both feeling?  I had a bit of a sore tummy last night.  It seemed to be high up - maybe it was just trapped wind.   It was probably nothing relating to treatment but I seem to analyse every little detail!!!  Oh the mond games!!

Wishing all 2wwers the best of luck

Lynn x


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

arthurwhitewhisker thanks for your reply...makes sense... i suffer from terrible stress at work! having last week of for EC and ET possibly has done the trick...

  

Hope 2 B & debs30  sorry both..sending you lots of   

Congratulations to all those other ladies who got BFP's

Good luck everyone testing soon       

als xx


----------



## pepper (Jul 13, 2005)

Congratulations to Suzie and Jenny.. 

Hope 2 B and Debs30 - sorry for your bfn ..

Good luck to everyone else testing soon too.  

Ange xx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Morning girlies,

Hope and debs, Im so so sorry!   
Take care of yourselves and DH's and I hope you get the strength to have another treatment soon!! Much love to you!

As for jenny and suzie!!!!!!!!!                
Im really chuffed for you!!
Suzie, you give all us oldies hope honey! will be watching your posts like a hawk now!!! 
well done!!


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

oops, slipsy finger!!!  hadnt quite finished!!!! 

Jane,Lynne, day 5 for us, loveys!!!!

How do I feel?? well, went to acupuncture yesterday, I see a specialist fertility lady and after telling her whats been happening with me she decided she was going to focus on points in my ears and on top of my head to give energy and to draw everything inward and upward within my body.
I told her my tum was so incredibly bloated but she said she didnt want to put anything in my tum as the needle points there would draw everything down and out and that if there WAS anything in there it wouldnt be good for it!
I told her how hot I was getting at times and she explained that the drugs and the chemicals in them heat the stomach area any way and this would explain that!

Today I definitely feel more energised, Im going to do the ironing while watching last weeks 'family man' which I have on skyplus! 
My boobs are heavy and tender which is normally an AF sign so if she's on her way so be it!!! 
Apart from that, and a bit of nausea, I feel great! 
Just had my juice and my nuts so Im all set! 

Now, I hear Boots has got a special on HPT's!!!!!!!!
Shall I go buy some?? will I be tempted??   
Oh what is a girl to do!!!! 

Catch y'all later
Love yonny x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well its all over for me, i got a negative this morning     

Feel so upset and not sure if i'm gonna try again,  it doesnt get any easier.

Good luck to anyone else testing today.

Lisa x


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Morning Ladies  , 

Congratulations to Suzie and Jenny  
Hope, Lisa and Debs, I'm so so sorry    

Hi Yonny & Lynn....yes day 5 is here, taking its time as usual!!
I'm a abit worried today, I lost all my aches & pains yesterday, stomach flat like a pancake, only sore boobs, then late on last nite I started to get little sharp pains in my side, they are still there this morn, only not so bad. Cause Ive had two ectopics b4 I'm thinking my embies are implanting in whats left of one of the tubes.
My mind is working o/t  

DH is off work today so hes taking me out to get my mind off it
Yonny I'm not too hot on some of the abbreviations....whats HPT'S

Oh yes b4 I go.... I'm sticking these pessaries where the sun don't shine, what exactly are they doing for me except giving me a sore botty & generating enough wind to keep my whole neighbourhood in electricity!!

Jane XXXxxxxxxxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Lisa - hugs darling.  Give yourself time to grieve before you make a decision.  Look after yourself.  

Jane - the sharp little pains could be your ovaries contracting, they take a while after ec to go back to normal size.  Your comment about the wind cracked me up, as I am injecting gestone - I keep commenting that I am helping to destroy the ozone layer the amount of wind I have.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh Lisa lovey Im so sorry!!!!!!! be good to yourself!!!  

Jane, HPT is a home pregnancy test, saw yesterday that Boots were doing them on offer!!!!!  
I think the cyclogest help the lining of your womb to prepare for pregnancy??
Help me out girls if Im wrong! 
Apart from that, yup, windy miller!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Wheres hubby taking you today then?? shopping? Lunch?? 
have fun!
Love to all of you!!
Yonny x


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi all
Well i sinned today and tested 3 days early and it was  
I really wish i hadn`t as its made me feel awful...
Gonna just wait till Saturday...keep getting AF pains so that might come before testing..
Can`t wait for it to be over just to get life on track again...

Jayne


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies,

I wish all  the   ladies the best of luck and congrats!  May your 9 month journey be smooth and a happy one.

To the less fortunate ladies with   i pray that you find the strength and the will to try again.  Look after yourselves and all my best  

Now for you other ladies in your 2ww like me going out your minds and killing us softly with your farts    hahahaha  keep it together!  

I am going insane.  I have no symptoms except period like pains all day very mild actually its like a slight burning sensation (I hope that it not something bad)  Otherwise no boob soreness or heavyness, and from yesterday have been on a slight high.  Is it natural not to feel anything else>?  I am testing on the 12th aaaaaaaa my nerves

kisses  
to all
Diana


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi ladies

Mind if I join you? I recognise a few names already as my cycle buddies but a big hello to the rest of you. I look forward to sharing and comparing symptoms.    I test on Good Friday which at the moment doesn't seem too far away but I am sure next week will drag. As I write this am feeling a little nauseous but I am putting that down to all the medication.  As well as the cyclogest, am on Baby Aspirin and Clexane.  Have been having stomach cramps off and on plus this morning woke up with back ache. Taking each day as it comes and trying not to panic which is hard when I know this is our last go.
Diana - Know what you mean about going insane.  Definitely sounds like something is going on with the symptoms you are describing.  Fingers crossed  
Jayne - dont give up yet.  I tested early on my last cycle and got a BFN, but tested on the proper day and got a BFP so just wait and see  
LOL x


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Clarkey I need all the encouragment at the moment  feeling really low since this morning


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Ladies


Just to let you know it was a   today.

Not doing too good, sitting at work trying to concentrate.

Ali


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for the warm welcome!!!

I am going crazy with not knowing what is going on, but as I gather that is the most common symptom   


Ali, so sorry to read about your BFN. Understandably you are not doing so well, sending a big  

Lisa, I am so sorry for you and was really hoping you would get what you wished for.  

Jo, Hi again. Yes, you are right, these 2ww are going on forever. 

Clarky, welcome to the 2ww and the fun of the emotional rollercoaster....

Dina, going insane is part of the package specially during the 2ww 

Jayne, you should of had the     , don't give up hope yet.

As for me, time is crawling. I have a headache which is slowly but surely getting worse and I have a hard time dealing with the "not knowing". I bought a HPT yesterday which was a bad move, because now I know that I have one in the house.

Choccolatti
xx


----------



## gameforlife (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

Just to confirm my IVF outcome test result...was...POSITIVE! 

Bests to all

Caro


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Brilliant, congrats gameforlife

Druzy
xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls!

Just want to say congratulations to all of you  that got BFP today!!!
And for those who got BFN, I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time.

            lots of love Ophelia


----------



## Heena (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies!

Wonder if I can sqeeze into your post please?!  I'm also in my 2ww, my 1st ivf.  Today is the 7th day of 2ww & I'm going crazy!  I'm very sore everywhere...my tummy has swallen, bloated, farting & having a lot of period like pain & to top it up....feeling very emotional. I hope these are the symptons of implantation!

I went & bought a HPT today.........is it too early to test? Did u have the same symptons? Haven't told DH that I bought the test, he wants us to wait till the 10th....that is tooooo late!I may have to cheat  

Thanks for listening....needed to get it off my chest!
Heena xx


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi again,

Symptoms are still the same sore back and crampy.  Feeling ok though.  Heena try and hold out as near as your 2ww.  I know how you feel because I did  the test yesterday morning and it was BFN and its really upsetting and discouraging, but nothing has finished yet!  I still have a week to go.
Dont do that to yourself if you can.  I know its the most difficult thing.  I am still going    but I am trying to keep busy at work (im a realtor) But cant say its working......... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hahahaha

Gameforlife/CAro  =   on your BFP

Lisa I am really sorry.  I know how difficult it is to be at work and trying to put a smiley mask on when you just feel like staying in bed for a week and not speak to anyone!  Pamper yourself as much as you can.  Go have your hair and nails done just to pep yourself up.  I know that nothing can make the pain go away but we must not let ourselves get depressed.  I wish you lots of     

luv
Diana


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello

Firstly can I just say thank you to Lizzy and Woodsy for welcoming me to this thread. It took quite alot for me to post here and I guess Monday was enough to shake me into action. 

Thanks also to ritzisowner and suziegirl64 for your PM's when I most needed them.  

Well I have continued to have brownish tinged CM when I wipe since Monday and have had the odd moment of brown spotting. I am still holding out on a little bit of hope because at least being brown, it's old blood. I have no other symptoms at all - boobs are fine, no cramping, no AF pains, nothing, nada, zilcho.  So I really have no idea what to expect tomorrow. 

I know there are quite a few of us testing tomorrow (I may hold out until Friday because I can skive off work but we'll see) and I hope that it is good news for each and everyone of us. 

Congrats to all who have had BFP's and a huge hug to those who haven't been so fortunate this time. 

One more sleep to go......

Lou
X


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hope, Deb and Lisa.........doesn't seem enough to say but i'm really so sorry......take good care of yourselves and love and luck to you all 

Welcome Lynn, Choccolatti, Diana, Als, Clarky and Heena ~ happy chatting and many sticky vibes coming your way 

Jayne ~ still early days so i'll keep my fingers crossed for you on Saturday 

Suzie and Caro ~ congratulations to you both, wonderful news 

Lou ~ your horse looks just gorgeous  Loads of luck for tomorrow and of course to everyone else testing tomorrow too.....there's a few of you  

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello Ladies

We were naughty and tested a few days early - am over the moon to say we got a   and we are expecting our 1st baby on or around 11th December.

i wish you all the best of luck with your tests xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


jess - huge congrats honey               

heena - im sending the    to your house, step away from the HPT.

aweeze - very best of luck for today   


hope you are all well and    to everyone.

xxdebxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Diana (nti) - if you have a week to go, you were far too early to test honey, be brave and stick it out, a day or two early is ok but not a week.  

Lou - good luck for today honey, the discharge means nothing as i had it for a couple of days and they only tell you to worry if it becomes fresh red blood and even then it doesnt necessarily mean its not a bfp.  I had no symptoms at all either.

Fingers crossed for all you testers today, I am going to the zoo today but will definately look forward to logging on later.

Angel wishes to you all
Ruth


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Dear LizzieB

BFN for me I'm afraid 

Love Druzy

Congrats to all the BFP - Good to see this treatment works sometimes! 
Commiserations to the fellow BFNs.


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Druzy - bigs hugs sweetpea.

Aweeze - aha I knew it, never doubted for a second, feint or not, if the line can be seen its a positive, mine was exactly the same!!!  Congratulations honey - your going to have a baby.    


Right now I must go, dh tapping foot.

Hugs
Ruth


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Congratulations to Lou & Jess 
Druzy sorry to read about your BFN  

Well Day 6 is here & I can feel test day getting closer!!
Ruth my panic about having another ectopic is over, err I think, I posted it yesterday & got a great reply from a lady who had 2 in the same year, according to her consultant you don't get pain until your around wk 5.
My problem is now I have no pain at all, no bloated stomach, no sore boobies, just the usual wind, I cant make up my mind which is worse, I'm analysing everything 

Yonny, I don't think I could trust myself with HPT's in the house, can you?? DH took me out for lunch yesterday & Ive got my mate coming today with her little one, shes only 8wks (baby not mate!) so that'll be nice. 
Lynn, how are you??

Sending positive thoughts to everyone
Jane XXXXXXXXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS LOU​Im so pleased for you hunny. Heres to a happy healthy pg​  ​Love Weeblexx​


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Girls!

Lou and Jess- Congratulations on your BFP and hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!!
Druzy- So sorry to hear about your BFN.

On a personal note I'm now on day 12 with just 3 more days to go until test day. After  having mega AF pains on day 10 to a point I thought it was all over, I have not had a single twinge all day yesterday or this morning at all which now worries me as well!! Now I keep thinking it hasn't worked because of no aches and pains.I'm never happy, am I!?
You girls who got BFP's: How were you feeling  a few days before your test day? Any aches & pains?

JED- How are you doing?!! Hope everything's fine with you.

                                      Love/Ophelia


----------



## Colette (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Lizzie,
You can add me to your list of 2ww-ers!!!  I'm testing on 13 April (if I can wait that long, soooo tempted to do a HPT) and this is my and DH's first attempt at ICSI.
The wait is torture!
Am sure AF is on her way, just have a dull ache feeling, no sore boobs or any of the other PG symptoms.
Had 2 grade 1 (4 & 5 cell) embies tx on Friday 31/3 so fingers X'd.
Not sure how relevant all this grading malarkey is ...  have read much conflicting info on this.
Hope you're well
Cx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning Ladies

Congrats to all the BFPs announced.  It is lovely to see that this painful treatment gives more than just hope 

Sorry the hear of the BFNs.  My heart really goes out to you  

Hello Jane and Yonny, my fellow good Friday testers - Jane I read your post about worrying about ectopic pregnancies, well I have had 2 ectopics and lost both tubes.  The 2nd one was the result of my 1st IVF and I did not have any symptoms until the week after test day!!  The hospital said at testing that I was neg but I was to go back for another test 2 weeks later but the week in between I had terrible pain and bleeding and I just 'knew' what it was.  What I am trying to say is to try and relax a bit as I think it too soon to diagnose.  

I have sore boobs and some cramping, how about you ladies?

How is all the other ladies coping in their 2wws?

TC
Lynn xxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Lizzie

can you put me down for a big beautitful positive...good luck to all other 2wwaiters!

Thanks, nichola.x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

It's a BFN for me this time around.  Rang the clinic and for some reason they want me to continue with the drugs and test again on Satureday but I think its just going to drag it out for a bit longer..

Best wishes to all...

Lisa
xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Well I've been naughty and tested 2 days in a row now.  Its difficult cause I had 3 HCG shots, 5000mg for my trigger and then 2 x 1500 a few days apart after the trigger.  The last booster was last Thursday night.  I got a really faint positive yesterday and an even fainter positive this morning so I don't think thats a good sign.  I'm still hanging on to a small thread of hope but I know in my heart its another BFN.  Official test day is Sunday but I am sure AF will come before then.

How is everyone else doing?  BIG CONGRATULATIONS to all those with a BFP!!!!  

Sorry to all the BFN's - this game never gets any easier does it  

Ophelia - are you holding out till Sunday before you test?

Choccolatti - have you tested yet or are you being good?

Hope everyone is ok.

Love Jo x


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi everyone.. hope your all doing ok...      

Just a quick question... has anyone experienced dizzy spells during their 2ww

woke this morning feeling really dizzy.. not sick just dizzy..also AF pain.....  wondering if AF is going to arrive and thats why im feeling dizzy?  

Good luck to those testing soon.. 

Sorry to those BFN  

Congrats to those BFP  

als xx


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi 2ww'ers

Jo, don't give up yet, your body needs a few days to produce enough of its own hcg. I have not tested yet, because if whatever the result I would not believe it. My goal is to wait till sunday morning- hope I can make it till then.


Lou and Jess, wonderfull news with those lovely BFP's take care and enjoy.

als, dizzy spells can be a good sign, but they can also occur from the hcg trigger or booster shot you had. (That has happend to me)

Have been browsing on FF all morning and thankfully have to go to work now. I am hungry and more thirsty than usual. Boobs have stopped being painfull but seem a bit fuller. And a new headache is beginning to start. I have no idea where I stand. 

Take care,
Choccolatti


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi girls

Just a quick hello from me.  Was feeling quite positive up until I got up this morning.  Feel like all my symptoms ie sore (.)(.) and bloated stomach have disappeared over night. Stupid I know as I dont test until a week today but I presume implantation should be happening around now.  Sorry to sound down but I know you girls understand.  
Als - dizzy spells sound good to me.
Choccolati - you could be eating and drinking for two (or three) now!

LOL Clarky


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls
well this is my 6th icsi treatment got a 5 cell and a six cell put in me on sunday so its the dreaded 2 weeks again for me .... this is day 5 been feeling really dizzy and headachey the first couple of days even felt sick now i dont feel anything godd wish i could look in my body and see wots going on i test on the 16th of april easter sunday  so hears hoping its a good omen ... just want to wish everyone good luck for teating       luv maria xxx


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Maria - know what you mean about wanting to look inside your own body.  Wouldn't it be great to have a scan machine at home!  You could see it anything was growing in your womb.  How great would that be!


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi everyone,do you mind if i join you all.i had et today we had a grade1 4cell and a grade2 3cell put back.Its impossible to say if i feel anything because im still sore from my ec, the doc really bruised my ovaries quite badly, i couldnt even walk until today but its all settling down now thank god.


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girlies,
Can I join the party  .  Had ETyesterday (2x4 cell embies) and my test date is 20th April.
Hoping all goes well with everyone else on this 2WW

 
Foxy x


----------



## pepper (Jul 13, 2005)

I thought I'd let you know that i got a  today..I'm being cautiously optimistic because of mc before but fingers crossed that they will stay.xx

 to all the bfp's
 to anyone who has had bfn.

Good luck to everyone on their 2ww I hope you all get your bfp's..

LOL ange xxxxxxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi

Als - I used to get a bit dizzy on 2ww.

Clarky - all my symptoms disappeared a few days after et, means nothing honey, it takes far longer for the hormones to produce any symptoms, its just we are looking for anything and everything.  Some women get loads and some get nothing until they are months pg, try to relax and be positive.

Hugs
Ruth


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Unfortunately our joy was short lived.  After 5 positive tests i got a negative one today - blood test showed my hcg levels have dropped to 10 so i will bleed over the next few days.  Am absolutely devasted.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

(((((((jess))))))))))

so sorry honey, nothing more to say but i'm sorry.

thinking of you

nichola.x


----------



## pepper (Jul 13, 2005)

Jess I am so sorry......... ..

Angexx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

jess
im so sorry darlin


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

Jess

  

Foxy x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls!!
Congrats to all of you who got BFP's!!

Jess-Once again, I'm really sorry it didn't work out, my heart goes out to you.

JED- Yes, I'm being a good girl and going to wait until Sunday to have my test taken.That is if my AF doesn't come before then.I've been feeling really down and moody all day today.Not very strong pains but a slight AF feeling,if you know what I mean? Only 2 days to go but like I said once before, on my last treatment I got my AF on day 14, the day before test day so I'm starting to feel really nervous now.Knicker checking frenzy!!

Good luck to those of you testing tomorrow

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hello to Foxy & Skye 

Congrats Ange on your BFP 

 So sorry Jess

Als-I saw your post this morning & i was feeling a bit dizzy myself today but it didn't last more than a couple of hours, hope your feeling better now.

Clarky-the last two days i felt just normal (if you can possibly be that on your 2ww) & I statred to panic but today I was a little dizzy & Ive had Af pains in my lower back, now I'm panicing cause Ive got symptoms , I cant be satisfied . I think we just need to relax, i know i know easier said than done.

Ophelia-Ive had AF type pains today so i thought go & do a bit of retail therapy, thought it might take my mind of it. Nooooooooo Chance, everytime i tried something on i was knicker checking, it got to the point i wasn't really interested in the clothes just how quickly i could get into the changing room to have another check 

Yonny & Lynn-how are you two today, any symptoms ??

Special wishes to everyone
Jane XXXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

jess, so sorry honey!! 

PC decided to blow up on me all day yesterday so havent been online!!! You dont half miss it when you aint got it!!!  

As for me, feeling sick and tender boobs, not much else! Im still certain its the cyclogest acting up though!! (quite grumpy at the mo also!! )
Also really tired..............so I do believe Im off to bed!!! Crikey, 8pm on a friday night!! Unbelievable!!!! 
Anyway, day 8 tomorrow girlies!!! Bring it on!!!! 

Will do proper personals tomorow but too tired now! Sorry,

Love you all!!!
Yonny x


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello Ladies!

I'm just back after a 5 hour drive but I couldn't go to bed without popping in first! It's like having my hand amputated being without FF for 3 days (Am I a sad loser or what?!)

There are so many pages of updates that it is impossible for me to reply personally to anyone right now. Just want to say thank you for all the lovely messages of congratulations I've received 

So happy to hear about all the ladies with BFPs   CONGRATULATIONS!!

So very sad to read about all the BFNs   My heart goes out to you 

Well it's   from me as I make my way soon to the Bun in the Oven thread (Can it be true?!) I'll give it a little while though as It's just too hard to believe it's real at the moment.

Thanks to all the warm support I received while I was here. Good luck to everyone waiting to test!

Love Suzie xx


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Tested this morning   as i thought...
Feel a bit numb at the moment...gonna spend lovely day with DH

Jayne


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi everyone..

Jess hun     so sorry!!  got your PM...xxxx

xmissnawtyx sorry to hear you got BFN... xxxx

Thanks for all the replies...its helped to calm me down a little....xxxx

Jane-K - woke up early today.. feeling sick and a little dizzy nothing much though..main symptom at the moment is craving for Coke.. I dont even like coke...hubby thinks its quite funny and went to the garage at 11pm last night to get me 2 large bottles of coke....  

suziegirl64 congratulations...xxx

Good Luck to anyone testing soon...xxxx
sorry to all those who got BFN recently....xxxx

Is it possible to get a false reading 4 days before official test date?

I have a day off work Tuesday and i am due to test Friday so do you think tuesday is too early 

als xx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi
So sorry to hear the bfn's.  Hugs to you all.

Als - it might be a bit early, the test certainly wouldnt be conclusive, I would try and hang it out a bit longer honey.

Hugs everyone
Ruth


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi ladies
Just checking in.  Big hugs to all the BFN's over the last few days  .
Thanks for all the reassurance re symtoms and the lack of them. Am having the odd twinge which I am putting down to my ovaries recovering from ec but otherwise not a great deal to report.  Feeling generally optimistic though and I think the lovely bright sunshine here today helps your mood.  What is stressing me out more is that it feels like the house is a tip. I said to myself this last go I would really take it easy on the 2ww to give the embies their best shot but everywhere I look now in the house I see bits of cleaning/washing/ironing that need doing.  What are the rest of you doing? Are you just getting on as normal with household chores or taking it easy?
LOL x


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

HI EVERYONE   TO ALL THE BFN 
 TO ALL THE BFP
SO SORRY JESS.


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi All 

Really sorry about your BFN Jayne 

Day 8, no symptoms except those dreaded AF pains.
Would love to have a long soak in the bath but was told no baths!
Would love a large glass of red wine, maybe two...Ohhhhhh go on then theres hardly anything left might as well finish the bottle but obviously no alcohol!!
Would love an x-ray machine to look inside & see whats happening 

Als, I'm tempted to test before Fri but I'm really trying to hold out. Ive read that you can get false negative but never a false positive, don't know how true that is. I saw a posting where a girl had tested on day 7-12 & got all BFP's but I'm convinced it wouldn't happen that way to me. I think the longer we hold out the better, I'm really hoping that it being Good Friday is an Good omen 

Clarky, a girl in my office has just had ivf & she took 2wks off after her ET (BFP) so when I told my boss I was going in for my ET she just assumed I would also have 2wks off. Its down as pregnancy related so it doesn't count against our sick either. Anyway I decided to do no housework, before ET I had a mini spring clean & thought id be OK but I'm not!!. I took it easy for about 4days but Ive done some hovering, washing etc, i even cleaned the car today. A neighbour told me her sister was told not to do ironing so i wasn't doing that but it was mountainous so i had too, I just do things at a snails pace.

Yonny going to bed at 8pm on a Friday!!! Did you have a nice sleep. I seem to have really disturbed nights & hot flushes, heres me saying earlier Ive got no symptoms...well maybe i have  . 

Love to all
Jane xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls!!

Jayne- really sorry to hear about your BFN.

About cleaning- I've let my poor hubby do pretty much all of the cleaning and cooking.Although I did empty the dish washer once and I've gone to the shops with him for food but not carried anything myself.I do find it really heard though just to leave stuff lying around when he's at work when I'm at home doing nothing.I'm not used to be a lazy person and I do get bored doing nothing.

My test is tomorrow morning and  the clinic will phone me back in the afternoon with the resault!!!Getting all faint just to think that tomorrow is the day I'm gonna find out if I'm having a baby or if I'm gonna hit the bottle to drown my sorrows.

Let you know how it goes

                                                    Love/Ophelia


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Congratulations to all those with a BFP!

Unfortunately it is a BFN for me as AF showed up on Friday.  I had a feeling it was going to but you can't help but hang on to the small bit of hope can you.

Anyway, good luck everyone else, especially Ophellia and Choccolatti....

Jo x


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Mornin Girls,

So sorry Jo  
Ophelia, Good Luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you 

Thought i post an early one as i cant sleep again & when DH wakes ups I'm getting him to take me out for the day!!
Still got mild AF pains but trying not to read anything into that, looked at lots of other threads & some people have pains, bleed but still got +'s & some people have no symptoms & get +'s. There is no set pattern.
I was thinking in the wee hours of the night that Ive been pregnant 3 times & on all occasions Ive had to say either "I'm pregnant but its an ectopic" or "i was pregnant but Ive had a m/c", just once id like to say a simple "im pregnant".
I feel like Ive been on a treadmill for years & that my life is on hold...........Oh God now Ive probably depressed everyone but thats how i feel today, need to get out of this house 

Hopefully I will drag myself out of this state & return tomorrow all  
Jane XXXXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi im on my 4th icsi 2 week wait now on day 3 consultant has put me on gestone injections and prognova im abit worried takin progynova anyone else on this
cheers gac


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Sorry to hear about the BFN's    what else can we say?  Nothing will realy make you feel better.  Just know that we are here for you!

For the lucky ladies   and hope that all goes well for the 9 mnth journey!

Today I am not at my best, I feel a little down no I feel a lot down.  I am testing on Wed 12th and I have no signs at all.  I also tested this morning and it was a BFN no faint lines no hope...............

Has anyone else tested 4 days early and then go on to a BFP?  SHouldnt there be a least some hint of a pg?    I am trying not to get too upset and down but I cant help it.  I  know I brought this onto myself by testing at home again.  It was just sitting there staring at me every morning......      I couldnt help myself this morning as I thought its just 3 days away from testing................

I just feel like getting into bed and staying there till Wed.

I am sorry I dont want to make everyone else feel down.

Have a lovely day everyone, I will try and get DH to take me out for a ride to get my mind off things.
Talk to u later

Luv
Diana


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls

well how are you all...........hope you arent obsessing about every little detail like me ...... got up this morning and feel so normal boobs arent sore cant feel anything down below no twinges nothing  do any of you know when would be the best time to do an early test im day 7 today my test day is next sunday 16th april my ec was 30th march and my et was last sunday the 2nd april    wot day is implantation usally take place would i feel it omg im going insane lol  if anyone can help me id be so grateful thank you luv maria xxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies!!

I just got a call from the clinic and I'M PREGNANT!!! I am really chuffed as you can imagine BUT the hormone level is only 48. The nurse said between 1-10 you're not pregnant, between 10-50 you are pregnant but it can go either way,50- up you're more than likely to proceed with the pregnancy. So, although I'm pregnant I can't relax and enjoy it just yet. I'm terrified I will start to bleed and it will be all over. I'm due back for another blood test on friday the 14th to see if my hormone level's gone up. Wish me luck and lots of sticky vibes, please!!!


Jed- I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. Are you gonna try again?? All the best.

Maria- I wouldn't do an early test ,personally, as you never know if your hormone level is gonna be high enough to show on a HPT that early.I waited till day 15 after ET(today) and still only got a very low hormone level.

Jane-K- I also suffered from AF pains through most of my 2ww it only stopped about yesterday or so and my sore boobs stopped being sore on day 10 or 11 and I'm pregnant, so it could be a good sign for you to have these AF pains after all.

I'll keep you posted how it goes on my next blood test.

Good luck to all you testers!!!
                                            Love/Ophelia


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Ophelia-  on your  . It is early days but you are at the top of the 10-50 scale. Good luck sweetie,will cross my fingers for you. Take care. love mel***


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi, can I join you?  I had day 3 ET on Friday and am now on day 2 of 2ww.  We had 2 grade 1 embryos put in, one 12 cells and one 7 cells.  I'm not really feeling anything at the moment, I seem to have recovered from EC and am now just getting bored on the sofa!  

Maria:  I am due to test on 19th April, which is only 12 days after ET so it seems quite early?  I presume they can tell then, although it is by blood test so may be a lot more sensitive.  Trouble is, I can't actually get to the clinic on the 19th for my test so I will probably do a HPT on 18/19th and go to the clinic for a test on the 20th.

Ophelia congratulations!  

Harps
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jess  Hun i'm really so sorry, thats just so unfair. Look after yourself xx

Druzy, Lisa, Jayne and Jo ~ so many BFNs.....big big hugs to you all 

Welcome Colette, Maria, Skye, Foxy and Gac ~ good to have you here......love and luck and sticky vibes 

Diana  You're testing too early hun....it could still happen for you. Take care xx

Lou, Nichola, Ophelia and Pepper ~ congratulations!! Enjoy every wonderful moment. Here's the link to the 'Waiting for First Scan' thread if you want to join them: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51331.210.html

Ophelia ~ fingers crossed for those levels and good luck for Fri 

Take care everyone, once again apologies for not being around much. Yonny, you are absolutely right.....computers are great until they break on you  

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry Harps....posting at the same time 

Welcome to you too 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Big Hello to Harps
Congrats to Ophelia 

Well I did say i was going to come back today more positive but like you Diana I'm very down. I had the smallest amount of brown ick yesterday, accompanied by AF pains & this morning Ive had a little bit more of the same ick (Sorry TMI!). It cant be implantation can it on day 9??
I want to rush out now & get a test 

Hows everybody else whose testing on Fri, any symptoms??
Jane xxxxxx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls 
how are you all ...........well i was very bad last night i couldnt sleep at all so i did a test    im day 8 of my 2 weeks it came up negetive im so annoyed with my self wish i hadnt off done that has anyone ever got a negetive at day 8 then went on to have a positive on test day my test day is 16th april this sunday coming will spk to u soon luv maria xxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi there, 'have been a bit quiet of late as nothing much has been happening with me!!
On day 10 of 2ww and apart from nausea I feel ok! 
I really really really want to do a test!!!!!!!!
Proper test day is friday so I know Im way too early but................................!!!!!!
Yonny x


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Maria
Honey - you are far too early, the levels have to be high enough to register.  If you think most tests are only viable from the day of your period, you have another 6 days, which is too early even for the early response ones.  Try to hang in there and not test again until at least a couple of days before.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi everyone

It sounds like the 2ww psychosis is really setting in with everyone including me.   I am totally in the depths of despair.   Read a few posts yesterday about how a dry cough can be an indication of your body's immune system attacking the embies.  I have developed such a cough since et.  As soon as I read this I got really upset and used one of my early pregnancy tests which are meant to show really low levels (something like 10).  Of course it came back negative as did the one this morning.  I have now got myself in a right state. Have posted on Ask a nurse to see if anyone can give me a glimmer of hope. DH flew to Madrid on business last night so hasn’t a clue what I have been up to and I daren’t tell him as he will be really cross.  I just sobbed my heart out in bed last night.   I had been really optimistic up until yesterday and now I feel it is all over on our third and final go.

Sorry to be so down but I know you girls understand.


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls
thank you so so much ruth for your kind words just going out of my mind at the min ......... clarky i know how you feel darlin its horrible my dh was sleeping when i did my test at 4.30am this mornig dont know why i did it cos i knew it would be too early and come up negetive you would think after being thro this icsi journey 6 times i would have learned by now but i think thats wots wrong with me even tho i got 2 positive pregnancys the last 2 times i miscarried shortly after just shows how much i want this to work as do all of us ... good luck girls and fingers crossed not going near another test till sunday i promise   thinking of all of you going thro this hell of a 2 weeks    luv maria xxx


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Maria
I am exactly the same - 2 bfps then 2 m/c.  I really hoped we were going to get our 3rd as this time I was going to be taking pregnyll shots to try and boost our chances of seeing a heartbeat for the first time. Like you I know only too well that a BFP doesn't equal a baby.  I just wanted to give it that 3rd and final go.  Oh well, onwards and upwards!!!!!!!
LOL x


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

hi
maria hun i read that the soonest you can test is day 11 so just hang on a while dont stress out just yet hunni 
yonny good luck hun not much longer to go now 
jane k there is a link through ff to embrio info sites and implantation begins at day 6 this is only an aprox time so yours could well be implantation hun, cant remember where the link is but i will go look and let you know where to find it.
ophelia..congrats hun

im losing the plot right about now i dont want to get too  incase its false hope and i dont want to be too neg incase i get stressed....i need a map to find the inbetween ground  

good luck everyone


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh god what a silly cow I am!!!!
I went and did it!!  
Tested on day 10 and of course it came up negative!! 
Very fed up with myself!! 
Y x


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

hi maria go to http://www.visembryo.com/ the implantation info is at stage 4 and remember it is only an aproximate guide.
hope this is helpfull


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

lizzy b my official test date is 22nd april...my clinic leaves 15 days until testing   im having icsi....hope this info helps for the board thanx hunni xxxx


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Yonny - welcome to the silly moo's club    There are quite a lot of us today.  Is there something in the air??


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Gosh guys, I feel quite relaxed compared to you, but then I am only on day 3.

Maria/Clarky/Yonny;  Remember that it takes 7 - 12 days for implant and THEN it takes another couple of days before the hormones START to be excreted (at low levels).  So, it is 12 days plus at least another 2 before you could get a BFP.  So, the "2ww" date.  Even if you implant after 7 days (very, very early) then it would be at least day 10 before you could get a result.  And, then you'd be lucky!!   Please try to wait, I know it's hard, but you must make yourself feel worse to get BFNs and there may well be no need for it.   

Jane ;  with my ds I had terrible period pains the DAY before AF was due.  I still don't know what it was because I also thought afterwards it was too late for implantation, but then implantation is not the only pain you get with pregnancy so it could be any type of movement or snuggling in, try not to read anything into it.  

Hi Lizzi, thanks for the welcome  

Clarky there are loads and loads of colds and coughs around at the moment and I'm sure it's more likely to be a cold than your immune system sweetie  

Harps
x


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

hi again sorry about the millions of posts but i forget wat im saying half the time  
implantationis complete between days 7-12 after ovulation or after ec in our case  
so maria you could be in the middle of implantation right now   
no more posts from me now i will give you all a break


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Skye - I wouldn't worry about posting lots.  I cant keep off here today!    Is anyone else finding they are more forgetful than normal?    I am ussually pretty bad but lately I am just dreadful.


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

THANKS SKE
HOPE I AM FEELING A BIT LIKE PERIODS COMING LOW BACK PAIN AND SHOOTING PAINS UP THE TOPS OF  MY THIGHS BUT NO SHARP PAIN OR SORE BOOBS OR IMPLANTATION BLEED SEE IVE BEEN OBSESSING  LUV MARIA XXX


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Clarky - I am a high nk cell girl too, and I cannot possibly see how a cough can be a sign your body is attacking the embies!!!  Its more likely a symptom of the steroids that are drying your throat out and lowering your immune symstem so you have a cough or cold. 

I had no symptoms of pregnancy before test, no sore boobs nothing, I did have some slight pink and brown spotting and lots and lots of belly twinges, some really sharp.  Try and remember that some people get nothing at all and some get everything, its a case of trying to stay positive, keep telling your body you are pregnant, imagine walking around with a huge bump or holding that baby, it does help honest, I did it!!

Huge hugs going out to you all and angel wishes for bfp's
Ruth


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Ruth - thank you for your kind words.  I have never been confirmed as having NK cells as my clinic doesn't recognise them as such.  It is just a worry I have as with my first m/c I had bad flu during 2ww, and with my second cycle I had really sore legs following my BFP. I am taking Clexane and Baby Aspirin for the first time in tx in addition to the cyclogest so I dont know if they can cause a dry throat.  You are right about the visualisation.  I was doing really well with it until this blew up yesterday.  I hope all my negative thoughts haven't jeapordised my chances now.  Am feeling very bloated as i write this and keep getting AF type pains.  I hope she isn't on her way.


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi girls

quick update as I'm going for a lie down.

I've had brown discharge since yesterday with quite bad cramps in lower pelvis & back. Really worried as it's what happened before I mc last year. I feel like I'm having déjà vu. I went to the local EPAU and had a scan today. Saw the gestational sac but too early to see anything else. I was lucky enough to see a consultant but he said there's very little he can tell me except that I definitely have a pregnancy. All the discomfort and brown gunky discharge is very common/normal in early pg and doesn't mean the worst but doesn't tell me anything positive either. Just have to wait and see.

I've had relatives staying with me since Saturday and they've only just gone. Plus is was my dad's wedding yesterday. I've had to go around smiling and being "normal" when I feel anything but. Now I'm alone and I feel so exhausted I could sleep for a week. Thank goodness I only have 2 days at work before I finish for Easter.

I just hope and hope that this little bean is hanging on for precious life. If any of you are believers, please pray for me. Thank you.

Love to everyone
Suzie xx


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi again,

I am feeling a little more positive today after reading all your responses.  I can see by the other posts that I am not so   as I thought and that most of you are going through exactly the same.  I tested twice at home too with BFN and really regret it but we cant help ourselves can we?  

I am testing in 2 days time and I am really nervous.  Still no signs of pgs no sore bb no pains or aches nothing nada nilch...........  I suppose I will know in 2 days time.  I also havent had any spotting of any kind as yet and hopefully I will be getting non!!!

Anyone else testing on the 12th?            

luv
Diana


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Girls 

I thought i might be the only one getting her knickers in a twist but I can see I'm not!!
Maria & Yonny, you've done exactly what I want to do right now & thats TEST!!!!!!, so I'm not sending the  . If id had a test in the house i would have defo done it. Finally talked DH into letting us buy a test tonight so i can maybe do it in the morning, testing on day 11 Good idea or not!!

Ruth you've made me feel a whole lot better as you've described my exact symptoms, i know its not the same for everybody but it gives me a glimmer of hope that alls not lost.

Thanks Harps, i really am trying to keep positive, but its this final week, its driving me potty. Ive never got this far before & Ive found it the hardest part of the whole process.

Suzie, I'm praying really hard for you & your little bean 

Jane XXXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Its me again 
Forgot to ask, my last period was on the 1st March, ec 29th, et 31th, 
when would my period be due
Jane xxxxx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

JANE K ABOUT THE SAME TIME AS PG TEST IM AFRAID 
CLARKEY IM SOOO FORGETFULL RIGHT NOW AS WELL, THINK ITS CUS ME BRAIN IS ON ONE TRACK AT THE MINUTE   

I WAS CURIOUS HOW YOU WORK OUT CONSEPTION DATES BUT I FOUND A WEB SITE THAT SAYS BECAUSE OF THE WAY DOCS WORK OUT YOUR DATES YOU ARE TECHNICALLY 2 WEEKS PG AT DATE OF EC....IS THIS TRUE ??


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Skye - they class you 4 weeks pregnant the day you take your pg test.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls try this link it will tell you exactly how many weeks you are and when you will be due all you need to do is type in the date of your egg retrievel then press calculate it will do the rest .... ivf_ca-canadian ivf resourcenetwork spk to you all soon luv maria xxx


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Guys
Can I join you? I had my 2 grade 2 embies put back this afternoon. I've started on the brazil nuts and wearing the orange knickers already. I'm testing around the 27th April- seems such a long way off. Look forward to accompanying you on this journey of anxiety.
Love Cath xx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi again!!
Think Ive got my head sorted now!! 
Jane!! dont do it lovey, really not worth the heartache!!   
Read a post from one of the girls on the male factor thread who tragically lost twins quite a way in to her pregnancy poor love and Ive made myself put things into perspective!
Im not testing again till friday, promise!!! and if its a BFN then so be it, not meant to be!
Wont be happy but I have to just soldier on and get to grips with ICSI next, there are a lot worse things happening out there I know!!
Harps, thanks for your words of encouragement honey, very much appreciated! 
So, no discharge, still tender boobs and nauseous!  and thats about it!!!!
Love to all of you and catch up soon!!
Y x


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Wanted to let you know that we were not lucky this time. But I will be back,

Choccolatti


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls!!

Choccolatti- SO SORRY to hear about your BFN. Thinking of you.

Suzie- I'm praying everything will go well for you and that you will go on and have a happy pregnancy.Do you take baby aspirin at all? I'm thinking of starting to take it as my friend just phoned and told me her doctor prescribed it to her to take daily until her first scan to prevent M/C as it thins out the blood.She's now got boy/girl twins of 9 months  by the way.(through IVF.)

Cath-Welcome and Hi!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Morning Girls 

I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN Choccolatti, were all here if you need us.
Hi Cath, welcome to the mad house 

Skye, i found a site that gives you your due date & I couldn't help myself, if I have A BFP my due date is the 19th Dec. I tried the site Maria talked about & did it there as well, it produced the same date. Great if its a BFP but if its a BFN Ive now gone and given myself another hard day to get through cause it will be playing on my mind. 

Yonny, I went & bought a HPT last night & so far its still in the wrapper!!
The icky discharge has gotten slightly worse, AF pains have stayed the same, Ive no sore (.)(.)'s & my stomach is as flat as a pancake.
I felt a little sick last night but it didn't last long. This morning i was really dizzy when i first got up, with a little sickly feeling but that has passed now. When i put my details into the site Maria mentioned it said i could test on the 13th, what do you think Go for it or not

Ive got my fingers & toes crossed for everyone...Jane xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Maria - thxs for the details of the website.  My due date would be 21 December.  Its given me something nice to focus on during these horrible last few days until testing.


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi clarky
how are you feeling this morning any symptoms .... dont have any i just wish i could stop obsessing spk to u soon luv maria x


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Choccolatti     really sorry hun xx

Good luck to all those testing soon   

sorry to all those who got BFN's    

als xx


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Maria - nothing exciting to report from me either.  I get the odd twinge now and again but they are quite far to the right so must be my ovary (unless it is an ectopic pregnancy - paranoia thoughts again   ) Just coughing away as usual.  Have started eating spoonfuls of honey to try and soothe it. I had some reflexology last night and she said that my throat did feel a bit tender but it could be psychosomatic.   I am trying to follow Yonny's train of thought - what will be, will be.  Lots of  to you.


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Well I went & did it & of course it was a BFN  
I feel strangely calm, it was the result i thought it would be, I'm going to test again on my proper day (Fri) but i don't hold out much hope.
My DH is so disappointed because he really thought it was going to work, a fact he kept secret until today cause he didn't want to put more pressure on me.
Yonny your defo right what will be will be & I'll pick myself up again, i still have one more throw of the dice.

Jane xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Jane - dont give up yet.  A lot can happen between now and Friday.


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi ladies
Jane- don't give up hope yet. My clinic are adamant that I should not test til 16 days post transfer so I don't get a false negative. When I was pg (had mc later)  I had this weird dizzy feeling and a touch of sickness for a couple of days so these are all positive signs.

Choccolatti- so sorry to hear about your result Sending you lots of hugs.

My friend wasn't kidding when she said the 2ww was the worst! The progesterone botty bullets are really giving me the muchies. I'm going to look 9 months pg by the end of the 2ww! Have sore boobs but they were sore before the transfer.
Sending lots of positive vibes to everyone.
Love Cath xx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

HI JANE 
DONT GIVE UP DARLIN ... ITS STILL TO EARLY ... MY FRIEND TOLD ME YESTERDAY AFTER I DID THE SAME DID A TEST AND IT CAME UP NEG .. SHE SAID MARIA DO YOU NOT REMEMBER WHEN WE WENT THRO THIS THE LAST TIME I DID A TEST 2 DAYS BEFORE AND IT WAS NEG THEN WHEN I DID A TEST ON THE RIGHT DATE IT WAS POSITIVE SHE NOW HAS A 16MTH OLD BABV SO DONT GIVE UP JANE I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL AS DOES EVERYONE ON HERE .,.. THERE IS STILL TIME GOOD LUCK AND BABYDUST TO EVERYONE LUV MARIA XXX


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh janey jane!!!!!!!!!!!
You and me both honey!!! 
BUT.......the girls are right, lets not give up hope!!!
Lets test again on friday morning and see how we go, and at least we should know one way or the other and can then start planning something else!!!!
Thinking of you and your DH!!!! 
Yonny x


----------



## nab (Apr 5, 2006)

hi girls - another 2ww'er here!  

it is my first 2ww and its really good to know that everyone else is feeling as anxious as me! never have days dragged on so long!! i had my ec sunday 2nd april, transferred 2 embies last friday and am due my PG test on easter monday. currently have absolutely no symtoms whatsover - feel a bit empty really - not sure if that is good or bad!

fingers crossed for everybody

nab


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon Ladies

Jane - dont despair, like everyone is telling you there is still 3 days to go and lot can happen.

I too am a Friday tester and I am getting more and more like I want to do a test.  Think I am looking for some sort of sign or something!!!

Not feeling particularly positive as I have been have AF pains for last couple of days, how is everyone else?

TC
Lynn  xxxxx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi ladies

thanks for all the prayers and positive thoughts.

Still getting brown discharge today. A bit heavier than yesterday. God, this is so much worse than the 2WW - (believe it or not) I feel really down and can't believe things will/can turn around and be ok. I just expect to mc at any second. If I'm not sleeping, I'm lying awake worrying, so I just want to sleep all the time. I'm really short tempered with dh which is awful. Oh well. I can do nothing but wait can I?

Love and luck to all

Suzie xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Suzie ~ i've got everything crossed for you and little bean, i'm really hoping for you hun (((hugs)))

Choccolatti ~ ah, i'm sorry, take care of yourself xx 

Maria Yonny and Jane ~ wayyyy too early!!!!   

Welcome Cath ~ good to have you here......happy chatting and lots of luck 

Hi Nab and welcome to FF too 

Hope everyones ok.....lots of love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi girls 

Hi Nab & welcome.

Thanks to everyone who keeps telling me not to give up hope, you've made me feel really supported throughtout these two weeks, the bleeding has become worse now so I think i can safely assume its going to stay a BFN. Heres hoping for a little miracle to happen.

Good luck &   to all
Jane xxxx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

HI NAB, HOW COME YOU ARE TESTING SO EARLY I ALSO HAD ET ON 7/4 BUT NOT DUE TO TEST UNTIL 22/4
SORRY FOR THE ME POST BUT IM FEELING ROTTEN TDAY, SO JUST A QUICKIE.
IVE GOT VERY ERECT SORE NIPPLES (TMI) IM FEELING SICKY, WAS ACTUALLY SICK YESTERDAY BUT ONLY A LITTLE BIT AND A COUPLE OF TIMES, IM CRAMPY IN MY TUMMY AND GET TWINGES MORE TO THE RIGHT SIDE, STILL BLOATED FROM E/R STILL 10 DAYS UNTILL TESTING.
IS ALL THIS NORMAL OR SHOULD I GO ANNOY MY DOCTOR  

OR MAYBE JUST CALL THE LOCAL NUT HOUSE INSTEAD!!!


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Skye I had ET on the same day as you and I am testing on 19th April (I had a day 3 transfer).  I think it can be earlier testing if they use a blood test which is more sensitive than an HPT (although I think I'll still use an HPT first).  I've also had very sore nipples and I think I read somewhere it can be caused by the HSG shot.  Mine has gone now.  Also I am feeling sick, but think that's the Gestone I am on.  I also get a few twinges so I'm sure it's all normal stuff!  (what fun hey!).  

Jane I'm very sorry you are having a bad time at the moment 

Suzie poor you, hang in there I believe it is quite common so everything could still be fine  .  

Good luck everyone  

Harps
x


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Jane - dont give up hope.  The bleeding may be just  one of the embies coming away.  This is what happened to me last cycle.  I passed loads of brown/red gunk (sorry TMI but only way to describe it really) and presumed it was all over, but blood tests showed that after an initial dip, the levels went up again.  So originally had been pregnant with twins and then just the one although I did m/c this little one too at a later date.  So please try and keep positive at this really hard time.  
Susie - dont give up either.  Loads of ladies have bleed sometimes for weeks and weeks and still got a beautiful little bundle.  Try and keep postive sweetie


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi clarky 
how are you feeling today ... im still obsessing have to get out of this house today going to go down to get my hair done cos u would think i was trailed thro a hedge backwards  ^ i look a sight and feel it ohhhhhhh please let sunday come soon  spk to u soon maria xx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

HEY HARPS AND NAB I FOUND OUT WHY WE ALL HAVE DIFFERENT TESTING DATES.....MY EGGS WERE INCUBATED FOR ONLY 2 DAYS BEFORE BEING PUT BACK SOME OF YOU HAD 4 OR 5 DAYS BEFORE BEING PUT BACK SO YOUR TEST DATES ARE DIFFERENT   NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT THAT ONE


----------



## femme (Jan 4, 2006)

hi ladies,

just felt i had to reply to all your worries. I lurk around watching this board as ive been here myself and know how difficult it is and how everything drives us  . I didnt get BFP until day 14 and even then it was very feint, as it was on day 15 too, sarted getting stronger from day 16. I had AF pains from the start and began to have the brown discharge from day 10.
Have faith ladies it aint over till its over, please try to wait to test and enjoy being pregnant until you know otherwise. Good luck to everyone for friday


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh femme what a sweetie you are! 
Thanks for that, you've given us all a little bit of hope!! 
Take care
Hugs
Yonny x


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Bubbles

You are just what  I needed this morning. I am due to test tomorrow but last night anda gain this morning I had some brown spotting and I thought it must be my AF but a bit of me was still hoping. I want to still hope so your story is great. Obviously if I get a real flow then its AF but for now I'm not giving up yet.

Thanks you
Springtime


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Springtime - dont you dare give up yet.  It sounds like an implantation bleed particularly as it is brown.
Femme - thanks so much for your inspirational words    I am actually testing on day 12 due to my last two m/cs as I have to start pregnyll injections if it is a BFP.  At least I have a bit of hope if there is nothing there on Friday and I will definitely test again on day 14.
Maria - enjoy the hairdressers you lucky thing!  How are they symptoms?  I am switching from negative to maybe it has worked every hour or so.  Am still coughing and woke up with a sore throat this morning.  No symptoms as such to report although did wake up with backache as well this morning.  Is that a good thing    I also rang the clinic this morning to check that someone will be there on Good Friday if I do get a positive as will need more drugs if we do get our miracle.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi clarky
well my hair is lovely needed it done feel a wee bit more human ........symptoms wise havent really had any which is worrying me .........ohh well have to just wait and see on sunday good luck to everyone else ... how is everyone feeling today spk to u all soon luv maria xxx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Thanks to everyone for telling me not to give up, Femme I'm glad you are lurking about, thanks for your positive post.

I phoned the clinic this morning because i wanted to stop the botty bombs but was told not to, they said they don't want to give me false hope but continue with the b/bombs & test again on Fri.
My skin is awful at the mo, I have the most terrible spots along my forehead, some by my lips & on the sides of my neck, this didn't happen last tI'me so im blaming the b/bombs cause my 1st cycle was cancelled so i never got the chance to take them before.
Just been for microdermabrasion, My God it hurts!!!! I should have opted for a nice calming facial instead.

Hugs Jane xxxxxx


----------



## nab (Apr 5, 2006)

hi skye - i didnt have transfer until the end of day 5 which may be why my test is earlier. not sure. 

hope you are feeling better today. i dont really have any symptoms at all except a sort of 'dragging' type feeling on my right side. no nausea, no cramps - no nothing! i feel like i should be feeling something if anything was going on in there! 

thanks everyone for all the 'welcomes'

nabx


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope you don't mind me joining you.  Don't really fancy doing a 2WW diary so just thought I could share things on this site with you all.

Due to test on 21/04.  Had e/t on 07/04.  Only symptom really is really sore and bigger boobies at the moment, and my nipples (sorry TMI) always seem to react at the slightest touch and I have developed a thirst over the last 2/3 days and some really slight dull ache low down.  Apart from that nothing really.  Most probably will test on Monday just to see how things are going even though I know it will probably be too early, I might even try sooner, naughty I know.  

To be honest, I am totally relaxed about the whole thing.  If it works it works.  I'm not going to beat myself up if it doesn't.  I am well aware of the odds but hopefully I will be in the % of those that it does work for.  Once Friday is out the way, one way or another I will know which path my life will take and I can then draw a line underneath this experience.

Hope you are all coping well and wishing us all lots of BFP and lots and lots of PMA.

Take care.
SharonXXX


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi all,

BFN FOR ME TODAY!     Very dissapointing i might say. Im gonna have my good cry now!  I suppose next month is an option and the next. I will try not to loose hope.

Good luck to all you other ladies trying I really wish you all the best.   

Diana


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Nti

sooo sorry hun i know how you feel I got BFN for 2nd IVF today .... lots of  

ive had a few crys its really hard isnt it....  it hasnt sunk in yet ....suppose it takes time ...

thinking of you and your DP

als xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Als and Diana ~ thinking of you both today....really so sorry.

Love and luck to you 

Sharon ~ welcome to you  Hope i don't have to send the    Good luck hun,

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks LizziB xxxxx 

thanks for the PM's ive received xxxxx

wishing everyone success with their TX    

really sorry to all those who have BFN     

als xx


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Girls,  a quick question..............

I haven't had a period since I started d/r, had a bleed about the 13th March.  I'm now confused (which doesn't take a lot these days  ).  How do I work out when my next period should be due  I'm due to test on 21/04.

Thanks
SharonXXX


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Diana I'm so sorry about your BFN, your right not to lose hope, I know its hard but this is not the end of the road, there is a next time for you.

Hi Sharon, i started dr on 23/02 & had a slight period on 07/03. I was told that the next AF will be around the same time as the test, I don't know if anyone else was told differently?? 

As for me well AF is really in full flow now & I'm quietly closing the chapter on this ivf cycle, well not quietly cause Ive bawled my head off but I'm trying to think towards the next cycle.

Sending lots of       to everyone who's testing today & tomorrow.
Big Hugs Jane xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi girls!!
Well, woke up to AF in full flow so I guess i know what my answer is!!! 
Just phoned the hospital to try to find out what happens next!!!!
Good luck to all testing, really hope you get your BFP's!  
Commiserations to those who didnt...........................it'll be our turn soon!!! 
Lots of love
Yonny x


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Confused 

I was due to test today. I tested with clearblue digital at 11pm last night and got pregnant on display. Woke up 5am desperate for loo. Tested again and got not pregnant on display. About 6:30am tested again using a different Clearblue kit where you get a + for positive. I thought I could just see a vertical line but so faint that it might have been wishful thinking. I didn't mention it to DH but he could see it too. We don't know if there is always the faintest of lines. 

I got dressed and picked up test had quick look under a bright light and cross was clear. I don't know how long it took me to get dressed I didn't hang around, but the blurb says disregard any changes after 10 mins.

SO I might be pregnant I will test again tonight. I just hope so much am I being stupid.
Spring


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Springtime

Keeping everything crossed for you.  It does sound positive though.  Good luck for testing tonight.

sharonX


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi ladies and thanks for your support.

I also wanted to ask.... I had last period on 13 March when I started the menogon for IVF which ended up doing IUI on the 29th.  I was taking utrogestan botties up until yesterday. My periods have still not arrived when do you think i should be expecting them?

Als I am sorry about your BFN    and yes its very hard and discouraging.  

I think today its hit me and I am very cryful and nervouse maybe its the hormones after stopping utrogestan yesterday.

Good luck to all you ladies waiting for your results    
ciao
Diana


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

WEll the saga goes on I managed to get a blood test done and had a level of 44 which is ok means you are pregnant but they will retest on Tuesday to ensure levels going the right way and not dropping. I will HPT tonight. 
So a bit too early to celebrate but not actual bad news.

I thought it was impossible to be a little bit pregnant! 

Ah well

Springtime


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Springtime I've got everything crossed for you hun. Hope those levels keep rising.

I'm so sorry to hear of those with the negative results, it must be heartbreaking.
Am having lots of   for you.

I'm having some cramps already and only 3 days since transfer. Hoping it's from the egg collection- I've only just managed to pee properly! 
Good luck to everyone else who's testing.
Love Cath xxx


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Girls

Has anyone or is suffering from this symptom.

I constantly feel that I have a slight pressure on my bladder, making feel as I need to pee.  I do pee but not as much as I feel I should be.  I know I don't have cystitis (excuse the spelling) because I have had it before.


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

hi sharon and everyone who is wandering when af should be due....your ec day was your ovulation day so if your cycle is 28 days long your ov is in the middle..day 14..so add that to ec day and thats when its due. Im on a 28 day cycle and had ec on 5 april so apr 5th + 14 days= 19, so im due af on 19th april....hope this helps.

IM GETTING REALLY FED UP NOW THIS 2WW SEEMS LIKE FOREVER


----------



## leanlean (Feb 19, 2006)

I am testing on the 17th. Please can you add my name?  I am new to this site, fiunding it very helpful for encouragement. Many thanks. lean x


----------



## capricorn_girl (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi everyone 
Im just about to join you all on the dreaded 2ww Im Leanne from Australia i have my transfer on Easter Sun . I had 8 eggs collected on Thurs and got a call this morning saying 6 have taken which is good i hope. This is our first go at IVF i have my preg test on the 27th april. Ill keep you posted and continue to see how you all are going good luck to you all talk soon.
Leanne xxx


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Morning everyone.  Am in a real quandary   Did a couple of tests at 6.15 this morning.  At first we thought they were a definite BFN but when I looked 20 Min's or so later in the day light there was a very faint line.  I then did another two and again after about 10 Min's there was a faint line but it is definitely there.  The line didn't appear straight away so the levels cant be that strong. Do you think I should call the clinic or wait another day as today is day 12/13?  The reason I am worrying is that I have been advised to start Pregnyll injections on getting a BFP due to our previous 2 early m/cs.  That was why I was to try testing a little bit early.  DH says to wait but I am so scared this will mess everything up.  Any thoughts?


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi clarky sounds good congratulations ... i would phone the clinic to check seeing you have to take them pregnyl injections just to be sure have you got any digital tests ... let me know how you get on only 2 more days for me spk soon luv maria xx


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Maria - The tests I used aren't fancy ones: two different types that just show lines. We are off to Kingston shortly so thought I would buy Clear Blue/First Response while there. I know the clinic is only open this morning but we should be back in plenty of time to ring after doing another test.  How are you doing?


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi clarky
im ok going a bit insane but ok lol i went to my acupunturist yesterday and she told me my pulse was really good and that it was a really good sign she is a fertility specialist she also told another girl the day before she was due to test on treatment she was pregnant and when she tested she was so fingers crossed shes right luv maria xxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Morning!!
A special hello and    to Lynne and jane this morning!!!
We WILL get there girls!!  
Come on clarky, everything crossed for you honey!! 

Hi to everyone else still waiting to test, masses of luck to you!!!!
Yonny x


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Lean & Leanne, Hi & welcome, wishing you both loads of luck 

Clarky ive got my fingers crossed for you 

Yonny & Lynn, sending you loads of (((hugs))))

Janexx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

hi everyone..

Its another BFN for me today!!!  just waiting for AF to arrive.. no cyclogest left so im sure it wont be long....

Good luck to all those testing soon....xx    

als xx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Als im so sorry, i know exactly what you going through 
Jane


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

HI EVERYONE 
FOR ALL THE GIRLS BFN   IM SO SO SORRY THINKING OF YOU ALL 

WELL 2 MORE DAYS TO GO FOR ME FEELING REALLY NERVOUS NOW AND SO TEIRD ITS UNBELIEVEABLE WENT TO MY DOCTORS AND GOT A SICK LINE FOR 2 WEEKS WILL NEED THE TIME OFF NO MATTER WOT THE OUTCOME WILL BE GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ELSE LUV MARIA


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi everyone

Als - so sorry  
Jane-K - thanks for the best wishes.  Hope you are doing a bit better today  
Yonny - good positive attitude is so important. You will get there    
Maria - that sounds fab about your pulse being strong.   

Bought a First Response in town. Again it came up with a faint line so have left a message for one of the nurses to call me re next steps. Last cycle I started bleeding on day 14 which I think will be either tomorrow or Sunday.  If I get past that, I will be a little happier. I dont mean to sound ungrateful that I have a BFP, but with what has happended on the last two cycles, I know only too well a BFP doesn't alway been a baby sadly.  Fingers crossed though it is third time lucky  

How is everyone else doing today with symptoms etc?


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon

Well it was a BFN for me. 

Clarky - Really pleased for you.

Dont know what I am going to do now, I have booked another treatment for Oct but I just wish I knew if it was ever going to work or not.  I am giving it my everything and it is draining both emotionally and financially.

TC Everyone
Lynn x


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Lynn - so sorry   I really hope October is the cycle for you.    You are absolutely right when you say it is both emotionally and financially draining.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Girls!

Just wanted to fill you in how my blood test went today. Well, it's gone up to 348 from 48 (on Sunday) and I'm really happy and can start to enjoy my pregnancy at last. My first scan is on May 1st when I'll be 7+4.Hope the little one hangs in there.

Good luck to everyone!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Ophelia that is great news. Congratulations on your   you can finally start celebrating(no drinking though!)
Take care, Mel***


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Als + lynn I'm so sorry to hear it didn't work out for you. Sending you lots of hugs.

I'm due to test on 25th and my abdomen feels heavy and a bit crampy. Hope thats not a bad sign as it feels like af is on its way already.
Had a leisurely flat walk in this lovely sunshine for about 2 miles. For someone who usually walks up mountains I was knackered! 
Congratulations Ophelia on your bfp.
Look forward to chatting to you Lean and Leanne (am passing time doing a jigsaw of Australia!). 
Love Cath xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

congrats to the bfp 

kisses to the bfn

good luck to the testers  

lynne i just want to say dont give up hope hunny it was my 5th tx that worked for me    

love nikki xx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Happy Easter to all.  

To everyone with a bfn result   I'm so sorry to read your news. It's a very hard road sometimes isn't it? Keep the faith and try and get as much pampering and love as you can.

To all the bfps  and  Wonderful news! Wishing you happy and healthy pregnancies.

Please accept my apologies for not doing personals - I'm trying to keep up with 5 boards at the moment  and I need to go out soon!

Thanks to all of you for my lovely personal messages of encouragement and all your prayers. I appreciate you all so very much. It's nice to not feel alone. 

Today is day 7 of brown bleeding and today it looks like it might be the end of it  It's varied from a little streak on the loo paper to the flow of a light period but always only brown. No red, no clots. I just have to wait for my scan on 24th to see if baby bean has a heartbeat (I'll be about 7 weeks then). Maybe then I'll be able to relax a bit.

Did an HPT today for the first time since bleeding started. It came up with the darkest of lines even before the pee had spread up to the control window! My b*( O )( O )*bs (trying to represent size accurately!!) are getting more tender - still not really sore but definitely tender. Peeing much more frequently than normal. Mild nausea. These all seem like good signs so I'm trying to hold on to this.

Keep praying! I'll update again soon.

Love Suzie xx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls
well only one more day for me to go till i find out test tomorrow im so scared and so emotional today.. good luck to anyone else testing tomorrow and the rest of the week    good luck luv maria xxx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well i did my test yesterday only because i was told to do so by the clinic & of course it was a BFN, as i knew it would be. They said i should get an appointment in about 4weeks to discuss further treatment, I'm not sure what else they can give me to increase my egg count as i took the max of 7ampoule's of menopur this time around. I have also been told to leave three clear periods before i start again but i suppose i should use that time to get back to a bit of normality.

Congrats to those of us who've had BFP's, you keep me hopeful of a better outcome next time
Maria, fingers crossed for tomorrow 

Jane


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi ladies
I'm new to this board, hope you dont mind me joining you.
I am currently on my 2ww after having IUI for the third time, I test next Thurs 20th, and am so nervous as I know were getting closer to having IVF.
I hope I can get to know you all and good luck to everyone fingers crossed for loads of  
Hugs and stuff 
Andie xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

Can I join you too please - Im also on my   - Testing on 24th Aril...This is my 2nd IUI..
Still got a while to go...  

Just want to send   to those who got a BFN - So sorry and I hope the next one is definitely for you 

And a very big      to those who got a   and I hope there will be plenty more joining you this month

   to all

Pri...xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Lean, Leanne, Andie and Pri ~ hi to you all and hope you are doing ok 

Ophelia ~ thats fab news, loads of luck for your first scan 

Suzie ~ still keeping everything crossed for you hun......much luck for the 24th. Your signs do sound good so i'm really hoping this is the one for you 

Jane, Yonny and Lynn ~ just the buggest hugs coming your way 

Springtime ~ any news?

Clarky ~ congrats to you hun....fab news and i really do hope that it is 3rd time lucky for you 

Happy Easter everyone and loads of luck Maria for tomorrow 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls
just wanted to let you all know it was    cant believe it please god i carry my baby to fullterm this time ......... good luck to everyone testing today and this week   luv maria xxx


----------



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Maria

Thats great news!! Congratulations!!!  

Take it easy and keep positive

Love Cathy xxx


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Congratulations Maria on your bpf, it's nice to hear some good news.

I don't think things are so good with me. I was cramping yesterday and today I've started spotting eveytime I go to the loo (sorry tmi) so I'm convinced it's all over and its only day6.   
My af always starts out with spotting for a few days.
Went yesterday to visit my uncle who's dying but happened to coincide with his grandson's 2 year birthday. What an infertility nightmare being surrounded by 2 year olds with mums who looked like they had stepped off the Footballers Wives set. 2 were pg and one would would have been due when I would have been had I not miscarried and she was drinking wine!!!
How soon can I test do you think?
Cath xx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi all

Maria - Congratulations!! That's wonderful news. wishing you love and  for a healthy and happy preganancy.

Cath - It sounds like it could be implantation spotting to me. Try not to worry too much. If you have a look at my 2ww diary, you'll see that I had cramping often and spotting on day 10. It sounds pretty normal to me. Any bleeding is such a worry, I know, but don't give up hun. Good luck!

Well it's 12 days since my bfp and I'm still getting a tiny bit of brown spotting. I will be so much happier once I see my little bean on a scan with a heartbeat. Please god all is ok in there and beanie is snuggled in nicely.

Love to all

Suzie xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Maria
     
That's great news - Stay    and look after yourself...
Here's sending you lots of 

Cath - Like Suzie says it does sound like implantation bleeding -  Stay  

A very big  to everyone else and I hope you are enjoying your Easter  and all the lovely chocies...

Pri...xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Maria!

Congratulations on your BFP!!

All the best/Ophelia


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Hope you dont mind me butting in.I am currently on my 2ww with my 1st IVF and am slowly driving myself crazy,so thought I would join some of you in the same boat.

Loads of luck to all of you,hope I get to know you all better over this next week

Kelly x


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

hi kellydallard welcome hunni
maria im soooo pleased for you xxxxx
cath it sounds like your body is doing exactly what you you would want hun  
pri hiya, welcome hun
 to everyone with bfn dont give up xxxxx
    to everyone whos dreams have come true xxxx.


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

KIA I READ YOUR POST HUN...FOLLIES STILL GROWING THATS GREAT, IM SOOOO CHUFFED FOR YOU , KEEP EM FEET UP XXXXXXXX


----------



## capricorn_girl (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello Everyone ,
Just been reading everyones news sorry to hear of you with the BFNs it is such an emotional rollercoaster im on day 2 im going back to work today. Which is worrying but i cant take anymore time of and if i get a BFN i would have upsett work enough.Havent told anyone at work what we are doing so they dont understand. Im still quite sore and bloted from Egg collection so dont really know what im supposed to be feeling now. I had 8 eggs collected and 5 fertilized and now we have 3 to freeze which is good. Anyway gotta go to all of you waiting take care and baby dust to us all.
Leanne xxx


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Maria

Many CONGRATULATIONS honey on your 
. Your acupuncturist was right about that pulse  

LOL xx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

clarky
thank you so much .........  it still hasnt hit me yet bit scared  today cos my pesseries finished yesterday now i have to go on my own ... but have a good feeling think my baby will stay with me this time ......how are you feeling on top of the world i bet praying that our baby/babies stay with us till fullterm spk to u soon luv maria xxx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Congratulations Maria


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

congratualtions maria xx    

hello everyone, i had iui, am on my 2ww   my af is due 21st april, this friday. i know my head is playing tricks on me, all symptoms i have are making me think i could be pg, but rationally i know its probably cyclogest pessaries. feeling sick, sore boobs, low back ache. spots. you name it......... i got it    and lots of that lol.
what i wanted to ask is, my cons told me to phone and go in for a blood test after af is 5 or 6 days late. and not to test at home   
could you get a false positive with iui drugs??  my afs are regular, so if i was that late  i could feel good about that, i just need to know before i explode,    
basically, can i cheat and test on 21stor 22nd april, or will it do my head in more. 
any advice please
love and best wishes to you all
rosina xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning

Congratulations Maria, I am so pleased for you hunny x

TC
Lynn


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi lynn
thank you so much for your kind wishes ... how are you spk to u soon luv maria xxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hiya ladies
Hope everyone had a nice easter.

 Maria on your   I am so pleased for you hunny.

How is everyone elses 2ww going?

I test thurs so not long to wait now, sending everyone loads of   and  
Luv andie xx


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanx for the advice suzie- I feel more positive now although the cramps and spotting continue (turning a little redder). Oh this is torture!

Good luck andie with your testing on Thurday. 
Maria have a great pregnancy. Are you going to continue with accupuncture?
I remember a This Morning programme when they had Zita-West and a mum who'd had mc's but with monthly accu maintained her pregnancy.
Cath xx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi cath
yes i am going to maitain my acupunture ....... i love it anyway its so relaxing and so benifital maybe once a week untill im past the danger period will c how it goes just want to wish you good luck with everything luv maria


----------



## cambee (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya, 

I'm a newbie here and hoping I can join you.   I am on day 6 on my first ICSI.  For the first four days after et, I just felt lucky and pleased to be on the 2WW at all, as I didn't have a good response to the drugs, but do have one embie on board.  Now, I just seem to have all those symptoms which seem to be saying AF due in about three days time. 

Love and good luck to you all,

Cambee


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

It's all over for me I'm afraid  .   arrived in full force today.  So much for giving my DH the best 40th birthday present !
We're devastated, really thought it would work this time.

Good luck to everyone else on here.


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi foxy
So sorry about the   arriving.
You know I am here if you need to chat sending you a massive  

Welcome to cambee what day do you test?

Hugs Andie xx


----------



## leanlean (Feb 19, 2006)

Dear Lizzy

My test was postive today. So unbeleivably happy. It was IVF. Sorry for being so rubbish at not knowing how to use this site, but will get the hang of it.

Thanks
Lean x


----------



## Polly71 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi All

Can I join you? I've been lurkng for a few days and have finally plucked up the courage to post.

I'm currently on day 6 of my 2ww after ICSI at St James in Leeds.  We test on the 27th April.

This is our 2nd attempt; our first ended with a stillbirth at 39+4 weeks in April last year.  We were absolutely devastated to lose our precious daughter and still are, but we know that we must be positive and look forward if we are ever to have a family.

I'm racking my brains to try and remember any of the symptoms I had last time, but I can't remember a thing.  Anyway, this time I'm on daily Gestone injections which I didn't have last time, so god knows what they do to ya?  Is anyone else on them?


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi everyone,
            polly wow u must be one strong lady to have gone through what you have.   
leanlean  
foxymcfox im sooo sorry hun
welcome cambee good luck.

Well im begining to lose faith now i dont know why. Im trying not to give up until test or af arrives but not been too confident today. Lets see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

hiya, just popped in to say hi and good luck to all. 
polly, we're at jimmys in leeds too. starting 3rd  and final ivf in jul/aug. ceri x


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Girls, hope you all had a good Easter.  Big hugs for those of you who tested negative and of course big congrats to thos of you with BFP.

I tested a couple of times over the weekend and all were negative, as I thought because obviously way tooo early.  I did a First Response yesterday adn that was BFN.

I don't have any symptoms apart from bigger boobies and they are slightly sore and heavy and my nipples constantly seem to be erect.  Also the past few nights I have been having sweats and vivid dreams, a couple of O dreams as well.

Is this normal?? Has anyone had these symptoms and gone onto a BFP.  Not really positive at the moment.  Preparing myself for a BFP on Friday.  

HHH and Sky - how r things??

Take care.
SharonXXX


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Congratulations lean on your bfp, thats great news!
Welcome polly and cambee on this seemingly endless 2ww

I'm still spotting away, turned redder and now brown but cramps have subsided. Please let this be a good sign. Boobs have gone down so I'm not holding out much hope. Clinic have asked me to double my cyclogest and rest. 
Hope everyone else is ok.
Love Cath xx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

hI SHARON, IVE BEEN A NAUGHTY EARLY TESTER TOO   . MY BOOBIES ARE STARTING TO FEEL BETTER AND NO CRAMPS OR ANYTHING. I THINK I FELT MORE CONFIDENT WHEN I HAD PAINS AND CRAMPS   NOW I HAVE ALMOST NOTHING IM LOSING FAITH  . I GUESS ITS NOT OVER TILL TEST DAY   .


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi skye
sorry abt this ..clarky tried to show me bless her but still i couldnt do a ticker so stupid lol luv maria


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Just been to the toilet and when I wiped myself, I sort of felts around a bit and noticed some very very pale pink discharge on the tissue, I really had to look hard.

Is it too late for implantation, I'm due to test on Friday and now I have slight backache.


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi girls, just one day left for me, I've posted on here a few times but find it hard to keep up.  I have a few mild af pains at the mo (and a headache), and I really don't know the outcome.  I am on Gestone so I don't expect to get AF first.

I don't know if you've seen the voting room but it shows that about 80% of people who go on to get preggers get AF pains and symptoms in 2ww!  A lot of them also seemed to get spotting.

Sharon I think spotting is very common at any time in early pregnancy so it could be implantation or it could be anything else as things move around a lot and stretch, try not to worry.  You have similar symptoms to me!  I've also had night sweats, vivid dreams and hot flushes!  But, I don't know what it means.  

Maria congratulations on your BFP  - you need to go to ticker.com and put in your event etc  Then copy and paste from the box lower down that says it works on fertility friends website and into your profile! (took me a while!)

Skye you had ET the same day as me and are testing a day after me (my embies were 3 days), try not to worry.  My clinic said my test date tomorrow was the very earliest possible one and that they could only do it then as it is with a blood test and so much more sensitive, so hang in there, it's not over yet hun.

Harps
x


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Harps

Just looking for reassurance but as we all know it's out of our hands now.  Good luck with testing.  When do you test?


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry Haprs, just seen your ticker.  good luck sweetie.


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Girls  

Sharon and Skye - you both tested too early just like I did.    You will be amazed what a difference just a day or two can make to the result.  Dont give up yet.  All the symptoms (or lack of them) sound good!    
Harps - I hope the time whizzes by now until testing and you get the result you deserve!   
Cath - dont give up hope re spotting.  Lots of ladies have had some type of bleeding and gone on to have healthy babies. Just hang in there!   
Maria - sweetie have sent you another email with instructions on!!!!!!!!!  
Hope everyone else is ok.  Back to work tomorrow for me after the Easter break.  Still have loads of cramps off and on which I hope means that my embies are settling in even more!  

LOLxxx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi clarky
thank you so much you are a life saver lol ive been trying to do that all morning lol  spk to u soon luv maria xxx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

maria u got you ticker hun well done 
harps  i had et same day as you but i had day 2 trasfer, official test isnt until 22nd april my clinic leave it 16 days 
sharon  i know its hard but try not to worry until test day xxxxxx 

well thats it ive decided not to hpt again...at least not till fri..i have one spare test would be a shame to waste it 

kia thanx for the chat earlier it really cheered me up hun xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME THIS WAY 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55038.0.html


----------

